# Amazon: Vorbestellungen belasten euer Bankkonto künftig sofort



## Icetii (30. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amazon: Vorbestellungen belasten euer Bankkonto künftig sofort* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Amazon: Vorbestellungen belasten euer Bankkonto künftig sofort*


----------



## Phone (30. Mai 2019)

Ist aus meiner Sicht besser, viele haben sich nicht unter Kontrolle und meinen "ist ja noch genug Geld drauf"

Ich versuche eh so wenig wie möglich über einen Paketdiesnt zu bestellen, das hat alles Ausmaße angenommen in den letzen Jahren..unglaublich.

Ich habe vor 1 Monat einen transparenten Gelenkschlauch bei Amazon bestellt...Wird in Deutschland nicht angeboten weil nicht "Formstabil"

Hab nicht gesehen das er aus China kam...1,30 € habe ich bezahlt OHNE Versand..Das Ding ging also einmal um die Welt für 0...Aber was soll man machen wenn man vieles einfach nur noch Online bekommt


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2019)

Kommt darauf an. Bestelle ich eine Ware die im
Zweifelsfall erst 2022 erscheint (Death Stranding) halte ich das sofortige Geld kassieren für problematisch. Bei einem geringen Zeitfenster von Bestellung und Release hingegen ist das ok.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Bestelle ich eine Ware die im
> Zweifelsfall erst 2022 erscheint (Death Stranding) halte ich das sofortige Geld kassieren für problematisch. Bei einem geringen Zeitfenster von Bestellung und Release hingegen ist das ok.



Death Stranding kommt diesen Herbst, nicht erst 2022


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2019)

Dann steht es bei Amazon falsch drin. Dort habe ich 2022 gelesen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Bestelle ich eine Ware die im
> Zweifelsfall erst 2022 erscheint (Death Stranding) halte ich das sofortige Geld kassieren für problematisch. Bei einem geringen Zeitfenster von Bestellung und Release hingegen ist das ok.



Wieso schreibst du, dass Death Stranding erst 2022 erscheint? Seit dem 28.05. ist der Release bekannt: 8.11.2019.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2019)

Lese mal was ich geschrieben habe. Quelle Amazon!!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lese mal was ich geschrieben habe. Quelle Amazon!!!



Dann schau mal genau hin und denke bitte nach,  was der 31.12.2022  für ein Termin sein könnte.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Mai 2019)

Der Vorteil liegt m. E. ganz klar in einem verbesserten Cashflow für Amazon. Ich schätze, Vorbestellungen bei Amazon sind nicht so unbedeutend, so dass man durchaus von einer substanziellen Größenordnung ausgehen darf. 

Die Konsequenz, dass Leute dann vielleicht nur noch "ernsthaft(er)" vorbestellen und nicht gleich wieder canceln, ist sicherlich ein netter Mitnahmeeffekt, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht der entscheidende Grund.

EDIT: Amazon Release-Daten sind häufig nur Platzhalter. Die stimmen meiner Erfahrung nach erst dann, wenn sämtliche anderen "Quellen" ein bestimmtes Release-Datum bestätigt haben .


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2019)

Ich habe kurz 2022 gelesen. Wo ist das Problem? Hatte gedacht Amazon hat es schon angepasst und das Datum liegt in 2022.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Mai 2019)

Wahrscheinlich haben sie es noch nicht altualisiert, ist ja erst seit gestern bekannt. 2022 war vermutlich Platzhslter bei vermutet wurde dass es ein Cross-Release für PS4 und deren Nachfolger PS5 werden könnte


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben sie es noch nicht altualisiert, ist ja erst seit gestern bekannt.



Sag ich doch. (in meiner Ergänzung)


----------



## MrFob (30. Mai 2019)

Also ich wuerde es Hideo Kojima ja schon zutrauen, dass er einen Deal mit Amazon hat, damit die ein falsches Datum lassen, einfach nur um uns noch ein bisschen weiter in den Wahnsinn zu treiben.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Bestelle ich eine Ware die im
> Zweifelsfall erst 2022 erscheint (Death Stranding) halte ich das sofortige Geld kassieren für problematisch. Bei einem geringen Zeitfenster von Bestellung und Release hingegen ist das ok.


 Und wieso findest du das problematischer als zB 4 Monate vorher? Für mich macht das ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied, ob es nun 2 Wochen, 2 Monate oder 2 Jahre vorher: man bestellt vor, und entweder wird direkt abgebucht, quasi "geblockt", oder eben erst nach Versand. Irgendein Zwischending würde keinen Sinn machen, das würde einen denn komplett überrumpeln. 

Für mich persönlich ist das ok, wenn direkt bei Vorbestellung auch abgebucht wird, denn manch einer vergisst sicher auch mal eine Vorbestellung, so dass unerwartet dann plötzlich eine Abbuchung kommt. Mit ist das mit einer Special Edition passiert, da fiel es mir zwar ne Woche vorher wieder ein, dass ich ja vorbestellt hatte, aber dummerweise hatte ich kurz vorher einiges gekauft, so dass es dann wg. der Vorbestellung am Monatsende etwas knapp wurde. 


Wenn dass einen stört, dann trägt man sich halt einen Termin ne Woche vor Release in den Kalender ein und bestellt erst dann "vor"...  Natürlich geht das nur bei großen Unternehmen - ich bestelle zB CDs bei einem kleinen Versender aus Berlin, da wäre es nicht ok, wenn der schon vor Versand abbucht, vor allem würde das Neukunden dann abschrecken. Man weiß ja nicht, ob es den in 3 Monaten noch gibt...


----------



## BlauerGrobi (30. Mai 2019)

Also korrekt finde ich das nicht. Amazon bekommt somit von mir als Käufer einen Zinslosen Kredit. Desweiteren bekommt Amazon die Umsatzsteuer, obwohl noch keine Vorsteuer fällig ist.  Als Kunde werde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr vorbestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2019)

BlauerGrobi schrieb:


> Also korrekt finde ich das nicht. Amazon bekommt somit von mir als Käufer einen Zinslosen Kredit.


 Das kann Dir aber ja egal sein, ob Amazon evlt. wegen der riesigen Summe an Vorbesteller-Aktiva auf dem Konto noch ein paar Euro mehr Gewinn macht.  Und wenn es Dich persönlich stört, dass du auf die zB 70€ Vorbestellerpreis auf 0,5 Cent Zinsen verzichten musst, dann bestell halt nicht vor  




> Desweiteren bekommt Amazon die Umsatzsteuer, obwohl noch keine Vorsteuer fällig ist.


 Wenn sie noch gar nicht fällig ist, kann Amazon sie doch noch gar nicht beim Finanzamt geltend machen ^^  IMHO geht das erst dann, wenn der Umsatz auch per Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen ist, und das ist erst nach Versand. 



> Als Kunde werde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr vorbestellen.


 Ich mache das sowieso nur dann, wenn es um Sondereditionen geht, die ausverkauft sein könnten. Bei allem anderen sehe ich da keinen Sinn, da bestelle ich maximal 7 Tage vor Release vor, wenn ich noch irgendwelche Vorbesteller-Boni abgreifen will und sicher bin, dass das Spiel gut wird.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (30. Mai 2019)

Gelöscht


----------



## Desotho (30. Mai 2019)

Von anderen Händlern kenne ich es so, dass das Geld nach der Vorbestellung einkassiert wird. Insofern klingt das erstmal nicht so dramatisch. Natürlich war es vorher schöner. Ich habe auch schon Spiele vorbestellt mit dem Hintergedanken dass es ja eh erst vor Release abgebucht wird und ich ja nochmal einfach stornieren kann (letzteres wird immer noch gehen).
Und wenn da rechtlich was im Argen ist, dann werden die sehr schnell eine Verbraucherzentrale am Ar... Popo haben.


----------



## Leuenzahn (30. Mai 2019)

Mußt ja bei Amazon nichts vorbestellen, kann Dich keiner dazu zwingen.


----------



## lumigla (30. Mai 2019)

Dieses Gebaren ist absolut unüblich. Ich arbeite als Außendienst im industriellen Großhandel. Eine Faktura geschieht bei uns erst, wenn der Warenausgang gebucht ist, die Ware also buchhalterisch unser Haus verlassen hat. So kenne ich das auch von den Mitbewerbern, bei denen ich vorher war. 

Wenn Amazon jetzt so vorgeht, tätige ich dort keine Vorbestellungen mehr. Amazon soll mal nicht so tun, als hätten sie auf irgendwas ein Monopol, sodass sie die Bedingungen diktieren könnten. Ich bin ohnehin schon dazu übergegangen, wieder Käufe zu streuen. Mir war das zuviel, was wir bei Amazon bestellt haben.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2019)

BlauerGrobi schrieb:


> Sie scheinen von Buchhaltung ja mal so gar keine Ahnung zu haben. Die Umsatzsteuer bekommen Sie von dem Kunden bei Zahlung. Geltend wird da nichts gemacht sondern Sie müssen die Vorsteuer die die Ware kostet an das Finanzamt bezahlen. Da die Ware aber noch gar nicht existent ist, zahlen Sie auch nichts sondern haben die Ust bereits Tage oder auch Monate zu freien Verfügung bis sie Sie ans Finanzamt abführen müssen. Also können Sie mit dem Geld frei arbeiten auf Kosten der Steuern und der Kunden. Ich bin mir sicher da summiert sich bei so einem großen Konzern. Wenn Ihnen das egal ist finde ich das schon sehr traurig. Denn ist ist ganz einfach Beschiss.


 Erstens: an sich Duzt man sich hier 

Zweitens: Buchhaltung ist bei mir in der Tat schon was länger her, aber Du hast ja selbst geschrieben "_Desweiteren bekommt Amazon die Umsatzsteuer, obwohl noch keine Vorsteuer fällig ist. _" - daraus schloss ist, dass Amazon die Steuer eben erst beim endgültigen Abschließen des Kaufvertrags und somit rechtsgültigen Verkauf durch den Versand beim Finanzamt "einfordern" kann. Aber was stimmt denn nun? Denn jetzt eben schreibst du wiederum "_Geltend wird da nichts gemacht sondern Sie müssen die Vorsteuer die die Ware kostet an das Finanzamt bezahlen_" - was denn nun? Die beiden Aussagen "noch keine Vorsteuer fällig" und "müssen die Vorsteuer zahlen" scheinen sich zu widersprechen... ^^ 

Drittens: Bitte mal ein wenig logisches Denken nutzen, bevor Vorwürfe kommen, mir sei es "egal". Wie kann mir denn bitte etwas egal sein, das aus meiner Sicht gar nicht stattfindet? ^^  Denn ich dachte ja, wie mein voriger comment unschwer erkennen lässt, dass die USt erst nach erfolgtem Kaufvertrag fällig wird. Wenn es stimmt, dass Amazon die Ust schon vorher geltend machen kann, ist mit das nämlich nicht egal - das kannst du aber nicht wissen, denn dazu habe ich auch an keiner Stelle nicht mal ansatzweise geschrieben, da ich eben davon ausging, dass Amazon die Steuer erst nach Versand mit dem Finanzamt abrechnen kann.




> Früher hat man vom Lieferanten Skonto bekommen wenn man vor dem Zahlungsziel bezahlt hat. Diesmal bezahlt man, bevor man überhaupt die Leistung erhalten hat. Ob das überhaupt gesetzlich korrekt ist, weiss ich nicht, Aber bei Amazon schein sowas ja scheinbar eh niemanden wirklich wichtig zu sein.


 Skonto war nie Pflicht, es war aber halt üblich. Auch wenn Du früher bar im Laden bezahlt hast, gab es bei höheren Beträgen oft Skonto. Das kann aber jeder Unternehmer selber entscheiden. Und selbstverständlich ist es gesetzlich korrekt, eine Zahlung zu verlangen, bevor man eine Leistung erhält, wenn man es in seine AGB schreibt. Warum sollte das auch verboten sein? Etliche Shops haben zB Zahlung per Vorkasse, das wäre ja dann in zig Millionen Bestellvorgängen illegal, wenn es nicht erlaubt wäre, die Zahlung vor Erhalt der Leistung zu verlangen. und zb bei Kino, Theater, Fußball, Schwimmbad usw. zahlst du ja auch nicht erst, wenn Du wieder nach Hause gehst...   Oder auch bei so was wie Sonderanfertigungen, Auftragskunst usw., da geht es oft ohne vorige Zahlung gar nicht.



@lumigla: das machen andere größere Versandshops schon länger, zumindest bei Kreditkartenzahlung. Und da spreche ich nicht von "Blocken", sondern es kommt in die Monatsabrechnung, obwohl die Lieferung vlt. erst 3 Monate später erfolgt. Das hat nichts mit Diktat oder Monopol zu tun.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Mai 2019)

Egal, vorbestellen ist für Deppen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann Dir aber ja egal sein, ob Amazon evlt. wegen der riesigen Summe an Vorbesteller-Aktiva auf dem Konto noch ein paar Euro mehr Gewinn macht.  Und wenn es Dich persönlich stört, dass du auf die zB 70€ Vorbestellerpreis auf 0,5 Cent Zinsen verzichten musst, dann bestell halt nicht vor
> 
> 
> Wenn sie noch gar nicht fällig ist, kann Amazon sie doch noch gar nicht beim Finanzamt geltend machen ^^  IMHO geht das erst dann, wenn der Umsatz auch per Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen ist, und das ist erst nach Versand.
> ...



Weil bei längeren Vorbestellungen ich nicht sicher bin ob der Händler oder Hersteller der Ware da noch existiert oder andere Dinge dazwischenkommen, die Ware vielleicht doch nicht kommt oder ähnliches. Das Thema Zinsen kann man ja heutzutage eh knicken. Darum geht es mir nicht. Hatte damals bei Gameshop sowohl Dead Island 2 wie auch BIA4 vorbestellt. Wo die Spiele bisher sind weißt Du... Daß ich die Vorbestellungen irgendwann gecancelt habe natürlich auch.


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2019)

Komisches, bzw cleveres Verhalten. Amazon bekommt Geld für eine Ware, welche sie selber noch nicht hat. Sehr bequem fürs Geschäft. So hat man eigentlich einen Überschuss, welchen man investieren kann. Der kleine Konsument kann mit seinen 120.- für eine CE nicht viel mehr anfangen (Aktien & co machen bei solchen Beiträgen wenig Sinn). Bei ein paar hundert mal 120.-, welche da Amazon im Voraus einnimmt, sieht das dann schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2019)

Ich bin ja so oder so nicht der Vorbesteller-Typ, aber dass nun schon vorab kassiert werden soll macht es mich hier gar noch uninteressanter. Vorbestellen ist für mich eine Reservierung, und da wandert das Geld auch erst wenn die Ware geliefert bzw. die Leistung erbracht wurde. Vorher nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Komisches, bzw cleveres Verhalten. Amazon bekommt Geld für eine Ware, welche sie selber noch nicht hat. Sehr bequem fürs Geschäft. So hat man eigentlich einen Überschuss, welchen man investieren kann. Der kleine Konsument kann mit seinen 120.- für eine CE nicht viel mehr anfangen (Aktien & co machen bei solchen Beiträgen wenig Sinn). Bei ein paar hundert mal 120.-, welche da Amazon im Voraus einnimmt, sieht das dann schon wieder anders aus.



Wie ich geschrieben habe, das würde den Cashflow Amazons wohl spürbar verbessern - und sich natürlich auch positiv auf den Aktienkurs niederschlagen. Denn es geht ja nicht nur um die eine "CE" mit ein paar hundert bis tausend Exemplaren, sondern um deutlich größere Volumina. 

Umgekehrt ist es für den Kunden natürlich wenig vorteilhaft. Das Geld ist erstmal weg. Klar, wenn man etwas möchte, muss man irgendwann sowieso dafür zahlen. 
Aber ich mag grundsätzlich keine Vorkasse (es sei denn, diese ist mit einem ordentlichen Rabatt verbunden). Ich zahle üblicherweise pünktlich bei Lieferung.


----------



## AlBundyFan (31. Mai 2019)

ich wußte bis jetzt garnicht, daß das anders ist und das beschriebene verhalten (gleich abbuchen bei bestellung) wäre für mich das standardverhalten gewesen, das ich vorausgesetzt hätte, wenn ich bei amazon etwas vorbestelle.
bei anderen stellen bei denen ich schon mal etwas vorbestelllt habe wurde jedenfalls immer sofort der betrag abgebucht.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> ich wußte bis jetzt garnicht, daß das anders ist [...]
> bei anderen stellen bei denen ich schon mal etwas vorbestelllt habe wurde jedenfalls immer sofort der betrag abgebucht.



Bei iTunes nicht. Da hab ich mir Cap Marvel als Film vobestellt, das Geld wurde aber noch nicht abgebucht, da der Film erst im Juli verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weil bei längeren Vorbestellungen ich nicht sicher bin ob der Händler oder Hersteller der Ware da noch existiert oder andere Dinge dazwischenkommen, die Ware vielleicht doch nicht kommt oder ähnliches.


 Es geht doch hier um Amazon, da kann ja nichts passieren, außer es gäbe irgendein unfassbar extremes Ereignis. Ansonsten bekommst du da in jedem Falle Dein Geld zurück. Etwas anderes wären kleinere Händler, da wäre dann aber kein Unterschied ob die Vorbestellung 2 Wochen oder 10 Monate vor Release stattfindet, denn so ein Händler kann jederzeit insolvent sein. 


und warum man sich Spiele Monate im Voraus bestellt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig unklar - außer es geht um eine Sonderedition. Wozu bestellst du denn zB Dead Island 2 so lange im Voraus vor? ^^  Hast Du Angst, dass Du den Titel ansonsten vergisst?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben habe, das würde den Cashflow Amazons wohl spürbar verbessern - und sich natürlich auch positiv auf den Aktienkurs niederschlagen..


 Das wäre aber ein einmaliger Effekt, denn es wird ja einfach nur der Cashflow "vorverlegt", so dass sich das auf Dauer ausgleicht. Für ein Spiel mit Release am 1.8. hat Amazon halt dann bis zum 1.8. mehr Cash schon auf dem Konto - dafür bleibt aber der "große" Cashflow für die am 31.7. verschickten Vorbestellungen komplett aus. 

Der einzige, IMHO aber sicher winzige weitere Effekt wäre der, dass Amazon für eine Weile über das Geld der Leute verfügen kann, die vorbestellen, aber vor Release wieder stornieren. Ohne Vorab-Abbuchung wäre deren Geld natürlich nie auf den Konten. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das - gerade in Zeiten, wo mehr und mehr ihre Sachen eher als Download kaufen - auf den Umsatz/Cashflow von Amazon eine nennenswerte Auswirkung hat. Wer sich extra ein Game vorbestellt, und zwar keine Special Edition oder so, der ist ja eh so ein "verrückter" Fan, dass er nur bei extrem widrigen Umständen die Vorbestellung wieder storniert.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier um Amazon, da kann ja nichts passieren, außer es gäbe irgendein unfassbar extremes Ereignis. Ansonsten bekommst du da in jedem Falle Dein Geld zurück. Etwas anderes wären kleinere Händler, da wäre dann aber kein Unterschied ob die Vorbestellung 2 Wochen oder 10 Monate vor Release stattfindet, denn so ein Händler kann jederzeit insolvent sein.
> 
> 
> und warum man sich Spiele Monate im Voraus bestellt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig unklar - außer es geht um eine Sonderedition. Wozu bestellst du denn zB Dead Island 2 so lange im Voraus vor? ^^  Hast Du Angst, dass Du den Titel ansonsten vergisst?



Nee das war damals ein imho preislich günstiges Sonderangebot einer geplanten CE. Da hab ich es halt gleich gepreordert. Aber dann nachdem sich das ganze ewig hingezogen hatte genauso wie bei BIA4 wieder storniert.

Amazon sehe ich natürlich nicht als kritischen Faktor an. Aber das Entwicklerstudio eines Spiels kann ja zwischenzeitlich krachen gehen. Wenn es nicht gerade eine Branchengröße wie EA oder Ubisoft ist. Oder wenn ich bei einem anderen, kleinen Händler unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen bestellen würde. Und wenn man dann die Stornierung zu spät anleiert steht man in der Gläubigerreihe so ziemlich am Ende. Zuerst kommt Staat/Finanzamt, dann Banken usw. Das brauche ich Dir doch sicher nicht zu erklären.  Wobei ich bei 50 oder 100 EUR Spielepreis sicher nicht pleite gehe. Es wäre halt nur ärgerlich.


----------



## Solo-Joe (31. Mai 2019)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Amazon damit auch seine Preisgarantie aushebelt und man die Differenz zum günstigsten Preis im Vorbestellungszeitraum eben nicht mehr erhält. Gerade bei Bundles oder anderen Artikeln außer Spielen habe ich davon schon oft profitiert.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Mai 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wäre aber ein einmaliger Effekt, denn es wird ja einfach nur der Cashflow "vorverlegt", so dass sich das auf Dauer ausgleicht. Für ein Spiel mit Release am 1.8. hat Amazon halt dann bis zum 1.8. mehr Cash schon auf dem Konto - dafür bleibt aber der "große" Cashflow für die am 31.7. verschickten Vorbestellungen komplett aus.



Guter Einwand. 



Trotzdem muss es ja irgendwo für Amazon mindestens einen lohnenswerten Vorteil geben, sonst würden sie ja nichts an ihrer bisherigen Geschäftspraktik ändern.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee das war damals ein imho preislich günstiges Sonderangebot einer geplanten CE. Da hab ich es halt gleich gepreordert. Aber dann nachdem sich das ganze ewig hingezogen hatte genauso wie bei BIA4 wieder storniert.
> 
> Amazon sehe ich natürlich nicht als kritischen Faktor an. Aber das Entwicklerstudio eines Spiels kann ja zwischenzeitlich krachen gehen.


 Was spielt denn das für eine Rolle, was mit dem Entwickler passiert? Amazon muss Dir das Geld dann erstatten, schließlich können sie das Produkt ja nicht liefern. Das ist ja kein Crowdfunding oder so.    oder redest du von einer Bestellung direkt beim Publisher?

@Spassbremse: vielleicht haben die bisher "zu viele" Vorbesteller, die kurz vorher doch abspringen, so dass Amazon auf seinen bereits bestellten Exemplaren sitzenbleibt, und mit dem neuen Verfahren wollen sie dafür saorgen, dass sie die "ich schau mal...."-Kunden vielleicht dann doch nicht vorbestellen, weil das vorzeitige Abbuchen sie eher stört als die, die es wirklich "ernst meinen"   vlt. wollen sie die Einnahmen auch einfach nur breiter streuen und nicht alles bei Release auf einen Schlag haben, oder aber Amazon ist dermaßen auf Gewinn auf, dass sie selbst die paar Zehntel Cent Zins pro Vorbestellung noch mitnehmen wollen.


----------



## LordCricketGround (1. Juni 2019)

Wahrscheinlich bestllein die Leute irgendwelche Sachen vor, um die Versandkosten zu sparen (Midestbestlwert), nur um bei Lieferung die Vorbestellung wieder zu stornieren...


----------



## MrHugelberg (1. Juni 2019)

Gerade im Kundenchat gewesen und da wurde mir versichert, dass meine Vorbestellung erst im Oktober berechnet wird.

Überprüft doch bitte vorher mal eure "Fakten" bevor es veröffentlicht wird.
Für was auch immer diese News ist; Deutschland ist davon aufjedenfall nicht betroffen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2019)

MrHugelberg schrieb:


> Gerade im Kundenchat gewesen und da wurde mir versichert, dass meine Vorbestellung erst im Oktober berechnet wird.
> 
> Überprüft doch bitte vorher mal eure "Fakten" bevor es veröffentlicht wird.
> Für was auch immer diese News ist; Deutschland ist davon aufjedenfall nicht betroffen.



tatsächlich hätte ich auch mal gerne 'ne wenigstens halboffizielle bestätigung für diese meldung und nicht nur ein paar resetera-user, die das behaupten. in einzelfällen könnte das nämlich durchaus andere gründe haben. vielleicht hängts auch von der zahlungsart oä dingen ab. persönlich hätte ich ohnehin gedacht, dass das schon immer der fall war, also dass direkt nach bestellung abgebucht wurde.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tatsächlich hätte ich auch mal gerne 'ne wenigstens halboffizielle bestätigung für diese meldung und nicht nur ein paar resetera-user, die das behaupten. in einzelfällen könnte das nämlich durchaus andere gründe haben. vielleicht hängst auch von der zahlungsart oä dingen ab. persönlich hätte ich ohnehin gedacht, dass das schon immer der fall war, also dass direkt nach bestellung abgebucht wurde.


Also Du meinst, dass sich ein Redakteur direkt an Amazon wendet mit dieser Frage, anstatt Meldungen zusammen zusuchen und ohne Eigenrechereche hier postet?


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Juni 2019)

Seufz, da hat man mal wieder bei diesem resetted die Ära Kotzforum abgeschrieben aber scheinbar nicht selbst mal bei Amazon nachgefragt. 
Für Deutschland gelten nämlich andere Regeln, wer über Bankeinzug bezahlt, wie wohl die meisten, für den ändert sich gar nichts, da soll auch bei Vorbestellungen erst bei Lieferung abgebucht werden. Anders ist es wohl lediglich bei Kreditkartennutzern oder einigen anderen Zahlungsarten aber selbst das ist in Deutschland nicht sicher. 

Echt jetzt, ist es so schwer eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Amazon einzuholen statt einfach nur in der miesesten Ecke des Netzes abzuschreiben.


----------



## DarkBeauty (2. Juni 2019)

Toll das heisst bestell ich was vor wo es keinen festen Release termin gibt muss ich trotzdem bezahlen!
Auch wenn das in 4 Jahren kommt!
Ja super hauptsache das geld schon aber nicht sagen können wann es kommt.

Wenn das wirklich so kommt. 

Dann bestell ich mehr bei Media Markt vor mit bezahlen beim abholen


Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2019)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Toll das heisst bestell ich was vor wo es keinen festen Release termin gibt muss ich trotzdem bezahlen!
> Auch wenn das in 4 Jahren kommt!


Was ist denn bitte *vier Jahre(!) *vor dem Release bei Amazon schon kaufbar? Bisher war/ist das höchste, das mir untergekommen ist, ein dreiviertel Jahr bei _Endgame_ als BluRay/DVD - und das ist ja noch nicht mal *ein *komplettes Jahr. 
(Und ich denke auch, daß die das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch mitnehmen und nicht beim 31.12. bleiben ...)


----------



## DarkBeauty (2. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte *vier Jahre(!) *vor dem Release bei Amazon schon kaufbar? Bisher war/ist das höchste, das mir untergekommen ist, ein dreiviertel Jahr bei _Endgame_ als BluRay/DVD - und das ist ja noch nicht mal *ein *komplettes Jahr.
> (Und ich denke auch, daß die das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch mitnehmen und nicht beim 31.12. bleiben ...)


Metroid prime 4 läuft schon 2 Jahre und kein Termin!
Skull and bones auch.

Gibt genug Titel die lange bei Amazon vorbestellbar sind und keinen Termin bisher haben und das seit mehreren Jahre

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2019)

Ist jetzt nicht Amazon. Aber bei gameshop.at konnte man DI 2 und BIA 4 vorbestellen. Ein Releasedatum von beiden steht immer noch in den Sternen.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht Amazon. Aber bei gameshop.at konnte man DI 2 und BIA 4 vorbestellen. Ein Releasedatum von beiden steht immer noch in den Sternen.



Vorbestellen und Vorabzahlung sind ja nicht ganz das selbe.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Vorbestellen und Vorabzahlung sind ja nicht ganz das selbe.



Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde das Geld damals auch schon abgebucht. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher. Müßte mal die alten Auszüge sondieren. Das Geld habe ich (wenn) aber auch schon wieder zurück, da ich die Bestellungen storniert habe.


----------



## Suslik (11. Juni 2019)

Laut Resetera Forum ist das wieder zurück gedreht worden, zumindest gehe alle Meldungen von gestern in diese Richtung, mit einer Entschuldigung von Amazon...


----------

